
SuperTux v0.4.0 – first stable release since 2005 - networked
http://supertuxproject.org/
======
jpfr
I went to school with the maintainer at the time (tobgle, ca 2004). He was 14
when he rewrote large parts of the C++ code base. Plus he knew OpenGL.

~~~
qmr
Rewriting anything is usually a bad idea.

~~~
aw3c2
Not if you are learning.

------
sidedishes
Surprised to see this on HN! I played this when I was young and it was a
great, charming substitute for the Nintendo games my parents refused to buy
me, haha.

~~~
szatkus
Surprised? That was the best game for many linux nerds :)

I was playing that a lot on my first Linux.

------
benatkin
It was fun to dive into the source code. It's C++ with multiple inheritance :)
[https://github.com/SuperTux/supertux/blob/master/src/badguy/...](https://github.com/SuperTux/supertux/blob/master/src/badguy/bomb.hpp)

There are several methods for dealing with each type of collision.

------
realusername
Just by looking at the screenshots, I can feel the nostalgia... I remember
I've tried to create a clone of SuperTux with SDL when I started coding. I
might still have it somewhere... I'm going to download it again and play for a
while !

------
rasengan
This was very touching to the heart. An amazing open source project using open
source projects with collaborators everywhere.

~~~
kawsper
I believe there also was a paid version with more levels. Was that
discontinued?

Edit: Oh, I was thinking of TuxRacer.

------
ferrari8608
This game is actually really fun and stable for an open source game. I can't
believe I haven't tried it before now. It even mapped out the buttons for my
Afterglow controller without any adjustment required. That's a refreshing
surprise since most of my Linux games on Steam don't even recognize the
controller.

~~~
babuskov
I'm not sure what you mean? I have seen plenty of stable and fun open source
games (esp. while HappyPenguin.org website was still live). I have also seen a
lot of shitty games, both open and closed source (take a look at Google Play).
I'd say that ratio is probably the same.

------
eloy
Never played this on my Linux desktop, though on my Nokia N900 this was the
only game that I had installed. Great times, will play it again now it has
been released again!

------
giis
Last year, my 3.5 yr old niece, loved this game on linux laptop. Though she
can't play much. Happy to see tux jumping :) Glad to see new release.

------
maxteufel
Wonder why it took 1 week to get posted.

Anyway, we've actually just now published packaged builds for Linux distros,
available at
[https://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home%3Am...](https://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home%3Amaths22%3ASuperTux&package=supertux2)

------
kylnew
I noticed there's a recently uploaded youtube clip of 0.4.0 in action -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0Hwx1FfpEo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0Hwx1FfpEo)

~~~
digi_owl
Hard to tell from the video, and it has been ages since i tried Supertux, but
all too often when i try SMB clones they have this slippery feel to them. That
when i let go of a directional button the character do not stop instantly, but
"slides" for a block or two before coming to a halt.

~~~
_pmf_
Isn't that part of the later SMBs? It's not in Super Mario 1 + 2 for the GB,
but sure is in SMB3 (although I only played the latter on emulators only).

~~~
digi_owl
Possibly, but i don't think it is as pronounced as in the various clones. Or
at least i never found it annoying in the SMBs, but kept noticing it in the
clones.

------
rjbwork
I like that I can play SuperTux on my Windows machine. (:

~~~
vvpan
Probably thanks to SDL.

~~~
dietrichepp
Not to diss the people who made SDL, but that's one part out of many parts
that makes a Windows port work.

~~~
binarycrusader
Actually, SDL is generally most of the parts that makes a Windows port work
(having done that myself...); at least for older 2D titles and assuming you're
not using any "middleware".

SDL provides input, graphics, sound, and even some OS-level abstractions.
That's quite a bit of the effort involved in porting a game typically.

3D titles that were using DirectX or C#, of course, can be significantly more
involved.

~~~
dietrichepp
Hm, that doesn't match my experience with porting. You end up making a lot of
changes to code for simple things like "list the files in a directory" or more
intricate changes for complicated things like networking code or threading.
Then you end up making a bunch of changes because the compiler you use on
Windows is vastly different from GCC. Anything involving IPC will probably end
up getting rewritten from scratch, along with any UIs that appear outside the
game. Paths will have to be made case-sensitive for Linux ports. Endian issues
had to be worked out on OS X ports (this was pre-2010).

Maybe we are porting different kinds of games?

~~~
binarycrusader
Yes, I think that's likely. The titles I've contributed to or worked on
generally don't have networking, threading, or muck about with the filesystem.

They usually are single-threaded, have a single file archive or open files
from a single directory (without any searching or the like). Surprised you've
run into IPC use at all really.

I have had to deal with the file case-sensitivity issue, but that's usually
not the most difficult issue to resolve. SDL_physfs and SDL itself provides
solutions for a lot of the usual hackery in dealing with file I/O though.

Never had to deal with Endian issues as I've only been involved with ports
that ran on x86.

Still, I'd say that the parts that SDL provides abstractions for are the parts
that I least want to deal with -- especially when it comes to input handling
or dealing with screen resolution changes. Years of knowledge there.

------
krylon
It's been a long time since I played a good old jump'n'run. This is going to
be fun.

------
binaryapparatus
Reminds me of [http://xmoto.tuxfamily.org/](http://xmoto.tuxfamily.org/)

I am playing xmoto for years and it is probably the only game that I install
on some of mine machines.

------
seeTravers
Very fun. Reminds me of Mario in a big way, and I love it.

~~~
babuskov
If you love such games, take a look at Secret Maryo (another open-source Mario
clone):

[http://www.secretmaryo.org/](http://www.secretmaryo.org/)

~~~
Mathnerd314
It's been forked due to inactivity, the newest release is available from
[http://www.secretchronicles.de/en/](http://www.secretchronicles.de/en/)

------
jjuhl
Very cool. I remember playing this when it first showed up. Glad it's still
alive :)

